# Omg



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Figured the title would get your attention.

Poppy rejected her litter on Thursday 22nd. Since they have been being hand reared which due to hand rearing in hedgehogs being a hit and miss has lowered their chance of survival from great to.....fingers crossed.

Every 2 hours feeding. Its left me tired but they are doing well. Weight is coming along but there was 2 that I was worried about as bloat is a major killer during hand rearing. However I am hoping that they are improving as their weight now matches the rest of the litter.

(the whole litter is being treated for bloat with the only medication out there for hedgehog bloat).

Hazel. 

















Autumn.

















Breeze.

















Pumpkin.

















Oreo.

















And three of the babies sleeping while the others are being fed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

beautiful beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Hehe, I am a lucky proud hoggy mum.
Poppy's doing much better without them.
I think because they could now follow her around the viv to eat she got a bit stir crazy.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

they are amazing, hope they continue to thrive.. love that licky pic :001_tt1:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bless her, shes done very well to even raise them to that stage though! poor little girl, with her age and the condition she was in both her and the bubs have had everything stacked against them from the start

i hope they continue to thrive for you, if any one can raise them i know you can x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> bless her, shes done very well to even raise them to that stage though! poor little girl, with her age and the condition she was in both her and the bubs have had everything stacked against them from the start
> 
> i hope they continue to thrive for you, if any one can raise them i know you can x


Thank you,
I am so very tired but one of the top breeders in the states has assured me they have a fairly good chance if we can avoid bloat.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i know the feeling hun, when i hand raised a chinchilla kit it was feeds every 2 hours around the clock! he used to sleep down my top between feeds, i dont think you would want to do that with a hog though :lol:
on the plus side, they are going to be soooo tame


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Well done you should be proud! It's gotta be extremely hard to
Raise all those babies!!

Are you keeping them all? I could never have baby animals I'd end up keeping them all lol


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:001_wub: They are just so darn cute!!! have always loved hogs but never seen them so weeny 
Well done you and best of luck!!


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

SOOO adorable!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Right now I am just worried they wont survive.
Hazel's got a home with a friend if the litter survives and I have not decided how many I will keep.
Spending all day everyday weighing and feeding them leaves a bond that well...its a hard one to shake.

The babies are doing okay, Pumpkin's had a drop in weight but I think that due to the fact that he is the most active and will run and run around the cage until he falls asleep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Sending loads of vibes that they continue to thrive xxx


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh wow what beautiful babies. I don't know the story of them - is there another thread?

Absolutely beautiful and I hope they all survive for you. How old are they and when are you 'safe'?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Lisaj said:


> Oh wow what beautiful babies. I don't know the story of them - is there another thread?
> 
> Absolutely beautiful and I hope they all survive for you. How old are they and when are you 'safe'?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-chat/186870-pregnant-hedgehog.html

6 weeks I would class as safe.
They are 3 weeks now.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

roll on another 3 healthy weeks

will you have to do 2hr feeds uptil then? I bet the bond is extremely strong, if these do carry on they will be very special hogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Daynna said:


> roll on another 3 healthy weeks
> 
> will you have to do 2hr feeds uptil then? I bet the bond is extremely strong, if these do carry on they will be very special hogs.


No, I have started weaning to 3 hour feeds and hopefully by 4 weeks we will be firmly 3 hours as well as drinking via lapping.

Hoping to have them on semi moist solids as soon as their teeth are fully through.

I have a great bond with each of them and know their personalities off by heart.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondering how your little hoglets were doing? Hoping all is well and they are going from strength to strength x


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Just wondering how your little hoglets were doing? Hoping all is well and they are going from strength to strength x


All are doing well (I'm on another forum that SL keeps us up to date on), but SL has left here so I thought I'd update for you.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> All are doing well (I'm on another forum that SL keeps us up to date on), but SL has left here so I thought I'd update for you.


if any photos get posted ask if you can post them on here for us too please


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> if any photos get posted ask if you can post them on here for us too please


I'll ask


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad the babies are doing well 
but saddened that we've lost another member who contributed so much to the forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Glad the babies are doing well
> but saddened that we've lost another member who contributed so much to the forum


I know, I was gutted when I found out.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm glad there doing well they certainly look like healthy happy babies 

You make me want a little hoggy even more now!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG they're so cute! :O I love hedgehogs


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awwww no  
Hope SL is ok xx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update, glad they are all doing well!

Didn't know SL had left :frown:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

When did SL leave??  Im glad the hoglets are doing well.


----------

